

JC Penney Reintroduces Fake Prices - adamnemecek
http://business.time.com/2013/05/02/jc-penney-reintroduces-fake-prices-and-lots-of-coupons-too-of-course/?hpt=hp_t5

======
michaelpinto
It's not "fake prices", it's really gamification since the buyers only go in
if they have coupons.

